# I love you



## alexparker20

Hello Everyone,

I am not familiar with tagalog dialect and I want to learn and visit Philippines. Can you help me translate:

I love you


----------



## Maginoo

Ok, I'm going to take a crack at these, but be advised that I'm also a beginner (have been studying Tagalog for ~6 months).  So you'll want to check these translations with more experienced speakers.  You also might want to get a phrase book 'cause these are pretty basic.


I love you
Mahal kita.  The more formal way to say this would be "Minamahal kita", but apparently the root "mahal" is often used informally to substitute for the present progressive (imperfective) form "minamahal".


----------



## alexparker20

I take note of this one. Thanks Maginoo.


----------



## latchiloya

Maginoo said:


> Ok, I'm going to take a crack at these, but be advised that I'm also a beginner (have been studying Tagalog for ~6 months).  So you'll want to check these translations with more experienced speakers.  You also might want to get a phrase book 'cause these are pretty basic.
> 
> 
> I love you
> Mahal kita.  The more formal way to say this would be "Minamahal kita", but apparently the root "mahal" is often used informally to substitute for the present progressive (imperfective) form "minamahal".



Indeed! for it is an infinitive(basic form of a verb)and as they say, it takes several functions including what you've stated. ^^


----------

